# I want to become lean



## Theboss313 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey guys I'm somewhat new to this I'm 5'7 135lbs I bench 160 squat 220 and deadlift 245. What I really want is to become lean so I need help with everything from diet to workout routine. The routine must be Monday through Friday. Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 29, 2014)

at 135 how much leaner (skinny) can u get?  Eat like a beast and put some meat on them bones


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 29, 2014)

135? Keep lifting hard and eat you'll lean out 
You wanna gain weight at this point


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

heres a workout routine that i do now, typical bro split, nothing to fancy, cant get much leaner, recommend bulking up and then cutting down,  i wrote this for a friend not to long ago



> DAY 1 CHEST
> -warm up
> -stretches
> -light set of flies to warm up 3x10
> ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 29, 2014)

i dont understand whats the point of getting lean at 135?


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i dont understand whats the point of getting lean at 135?



hes probably skinny fat and wants abs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 29, 2014)

ImDennis said:


> hes probably skinny fat and wants abs



skinny and fat is the in look these days lol


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> skinny and fat is the in look these days lol



if youre big youre on steroids
if youre skinny you dont eat
if youre skinny fat youre perfect

op keep it up  youre perfect the way you are


----------



## Rip (Jan 29, 2014)

135 is really low body weight for a guy who's 5 foot 7.  Something's wrong somewhere.
  I'm 5 foot 5 and I weigh 185.


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

Rip said:


> 135 is really low body weight for a guy who's 5 foot 7.  Something's wrong somewhere.
> I'm 5 foot 5 and I weigh 185.



it is low, i remember when i was 135... after i passed 200 @ 5'7 , everyone kinda just moves outta my way


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 29, 2014)

ImDennis said:


> it is low, i remember when i was 135... after i passed 200 @ 5'7 , everyone kinda just moves outta my way


I'm sure everyone is very scared.


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I'm sure everyone is very scared.



not everyone, but for the most part people move out of your way, average person is like 150-180 pounds, outta shape etc.... and in a public family oriented gym (la fitness etc...) people are usually out of shape too and just move away


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 29, 2014)

Eat more. Set a target weight and bulk, then cut-back & drop any fat you've picked-up. You're much too small to be worried about getting lean. Keep focused on the core lifts you mentioned, same idea: at 135 Lbs you've no business doing much if any iso movements. A PL program (I like 5-3-1, YMMV) may serve you well in building a foundation of strength in those lifts such that when you do cut you'll be able to work with larger weights in a more traditional hypertrophy range. 

Sponge could help with the diet if you need a boost. 

Train hard, eat hard.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Spongy (Jan 29, 2014)

What is your current diet like?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 29, 2014)

135? That's lean to mean. You prob just need to tone it up a little.


----------



## DF (Jan 29, 2014)

Seems trollish to me.


----------



## Theboss313 (Jan 29, 2014)

That's how I would describe it I may sound really lean but I have practically no abs


----------



## Theboss313 (Jan 29, 2014)

ImDennis said:


> hes probably skinny fat and wants abs


 I would say I am skinny fat because I have no abs showing whatsoever. that's what I don't get you are all saying I'm so light already but yet I still look fat


----------



## atticus84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Listen to NbleSavage.  I think he has it right.  Eat more, build some muscle, and be patient. The goal is to build good quality muscle, not to look like justin Beber.


----------



## Theboss313 (Jan 29, 2014)

atticus84 said:


> Listen to NbleSavage.  I think he has it right.  Eat more, build some muscle, and be patient. The goal is to build good quality muscle, not to look like justin Beber.


 and I completely agree I wanna become lean with muscle


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i dont understand whats the point of getting lean at 135?



^^^ I don't either........skinny fat......really.  Heres the thing....build more muscle, even if you are skinny fat, you will benefit by building more muscle.  You don't need a diet or to diet.  You need a sound nutritional plan that will allow you to put on pounds......


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

Start eating everything you see. You'll be amazed at how lean you look with a chest and shoulders.


----------



## Rip (Feb 1, 2014)

Muscle weighs more than fat. I could look a lot leaner than someone who weighs a lot less than me. 
There are so many details that going into bodybuilding and diet (the right way), that it would be hard to pinpoint and advise in this forum, just from what you're telling us.

To build lean muscle, work in the hypertrophy range (8 to 12 reps), going as heavy as you can go for those reps. Eat every 3 hours (especially breakFAST, post workout, and before bed). Learn all of the exercises, the proper form, and what muscle group they target. You would be surprised at how many people in your gym don't know what they;re doing.  Then you must choose the right frequency, intensity, time, and type. 

2 reasons you may not be showing abs...you haven't developed muscle in the abdominal area and your body fat isn't low enough. 



Theboss313 said:


> I would say I am skinny fat because I have no abs showing whatsoever. that's what I don't get you are all saying I'm so light already but yet I still look fat


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 1, 2014)

My girl weighs more then this dude..eat son..


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

ImDennis said:


> if youre big youre on steroids
> if youre skinny you dont eat
> if youre skinny fat youre perfect
> 
> op keep it up  youre perfect the way you are



I love you just the way you arrrrre.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey DF that AVI reminds me of the last girl I talked to


----------

